# Critical Skills Visa Appeal Multi-Rejections



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all, so my appeal has been rejected a second time for Critical Skills Visa application. New reason being "There is no confirmation in writing from the accredited professional board/body." I am applying under Corporate General Manager and used IODSA as professional body. IODSA does not give that letter hence I attached the directive 22 with the original application. Now I am surprised at this new issue rising up suddenly. Why didn't they say in the last rejection letter? Why are new issues suddenly coming up? I have spent too much money now. Why is it so difficult to get a legal permit in South Africa? I don't know what to do anymore. If a make a fresh application or appeal this one, what is the guarantee that I won't be rejected again? Please I need your advise on this issue. Are there any immigration lawyers or consultants that can help me here on this forum or that you can recommend please? I am at my wits end. Money is hard to come by without a job! I was told they should not have rejected me based on a new reason and should get a lawyer. PLEASE ANY IMMIGRATION LAWYERS ON THIS FORUM TO HELP OUT? LEGAL MAN could you please help???


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

General managers use IBASA board. it seems to be the preferred one and it also issues you with a critical skills letter. There's a thread here for general managers.


----------



## Tinos (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you all. i have a problem am appealing for my critical skill which they dinied saying i lack experience. my qn is how long do they take to give back response and do they take my pasport


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Appeals take forever rather re-apply.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> General managers use IBASA board. it seems to be the preferred one and it also issues you with a critical skills letter. There's a thread here for general managers.


Ok cool. I have appealed with an immigration consultant though. She says the rejection is Arbitrary hence it should have a positive outcome now.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Tinos said:


> Thank you all. i have a problem am appealing for my critical skill which they dinied saying i lack experience. my qn is how long do they take to give back response and do they take my pasport


From experience they shouldn't take your passport. With regards to turnaround time for appeals for critical skills, it generally should not take more than the usual time of normal application although people have complained it took longer. So I'd advise you email them.


----------



## Tinos (Sep 7, 2017)

Is there anyone who has contacts for DHS in harare i want to make a follow up


----------



## Tinos (Sep 7, 2017)

Kayvirtuoso said:


> Tinos said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all. i have a problem am appealing for my critical skill which they dinied saying i lack experience. my qn is how long do they take to give back response and do they take my pasport
> ...


.....
who shld i contact for follow up. did any1 get a positive results


----------

